# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Pla raa - Stinkender Fisch

## Enrico

Na, wer kann da was zu erzählen? Freue mich schon, bald wieder dieses leckere Gebräu im Gepäck von Thailand nach Deutschland zu haben  ::

----------


## schiene

Somlak schüttelt immer verständnislos mit dem Kopf wenn sie hört und sieht das Thais das Zeugs in Massen mit nach Deutschland schleppen.
Bei uns gibts nur die Pla Raa welche es in den Asiashops zu kaufen gibt.

----------


## Enrico

Oh, du da kann ich dir Rituale erzählen  :: 

Der Kauf dieser leckeren Zutat gleicht dem Kauf eines guten Weines bei einem Weinkenner und Liebhaber. Bei uns gibt es zum Beispiel nur einen Stand, wo wir das kaufen zum importieren. Da führt auch nie ein Weg dran vorbei. Bin schon froh das nun alles wenigsten in Büchsen gepackt wird, die nicht im Frachtraum so schnell aufgehen können.

----------


## pit

Mutter macht den selbst. Als ich noch unerfahren war, sie hatte das in einem Schraubglas, hab ich das ganze Glas entsorgt. Oh mann!  :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Das letzte Mal hatte meine Frau das stinkende Zeug im Handgepäck. Das haben ihr dann die Beamten am Flughafen in Bangkok gleich abgenommen. Mann, war ich froh.
Sie meinte, die Beamten werden sich abends den Bauch mit Pla Raa vollschlagen. 
Enrico hat recht mit seiner Aussage. Pla Raa ist nicht gleich Pla Raa. Da gibt es anscheinend Welten dazwischen (Geruchswelten). Meine Frau bekommt dieses Zeugs immer von ihrer jüngeren Schwester, die
diesen fermentierten Fisch in einer riesigen Amphore ansetzt. Guter Pla Raa ist Gold wert für die Isaan-Frauen. 
Ich rieche es immer, wenn meine Frau diesen edlen Geschmacksverstärker eingenommen hat. Es entströmt  der Haut dieses leichte fischige Parfume.  ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

Im Handgepäck ist aber auch sehr mutig. Im Koffer im Frachtraum kannste zur Not noch sagen: "Das ist nicht mein Koffer!"  ::

----------


## Erich

Das undefinierbare Zeugs aus dem Asiashop (links in dem Bild aus facebook) schmeckt nicht mal mir, darum wurde das auch mit frischer Ananas verfeinert (rechts im Bild)  :: 

Bei uns ist das wie mit dem Knoblauch: wenn, essen wir beide davon und dann riecht man's beim anderen nicht.

Ich muss das nicht haben und kann auch ganz gut ohne leben, aber die "edlen Sorten" haben so das gewisse Etwas, dass ich dann nach dem "einmal das Stinkezeugs probieren" noch öfter mal zulange  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Ich muss das nicht haben und kann auch ganz gut ohne leben, aber die "edlen Sorten" haben so das gewisse Etwas, dass ich dann nach dem "einmal das Stinkezeugs probieren" noch öfter mal zulange


Das (würg) mag alles (würg) möglich sein, aber (würg) mir kommt sowas (würg)(würg) nicht mal auf (würg) die Gabel!  ::

----------


## Erich

> Das (würg) mag alles (würg) möglich sein, aber (würg) mir kommt sowas (würg)(würg) nicht mal auf (würg) die Gabel!


Das ist Dein Problem: ich ess das mit dem Löffel und nicht mit der Gabel  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, aber mal im ernst. Mein Hintergedanke dieses Jahr war, das wir mal selber so ein kleines Fässchen ansetzen. Jemand nen Rezept? (Außer Fisch in Fass, Fass in Sonne, warten)

----------


## schiene

> Hehe, aber mal im ernst. Mein Hintergedanke dieses Jahr war, das wir mal selber so ein kleines Fässchen ansetzen. Jemand nen Rezept? (Außer Fisch in Fass, Fass in Sonne, warten)


Ich denke diese Frage solltest du den Thais welche es auch verzehren stellen. ::

----------


## Enrico

> Ich denke diese Frage solltest du den Thais welche es auch verzehren stellen.


Hab ich, da wusste leider noch keiner von den befragten Thais was in den Topf alles reinkommt.

----------


## Erich

> Hab ich, da wusste leider noch keiner von den befragten Thais was in den Topf alles reinkommt.


Was in den Topf reinkommt wisen wir, aber selber versuchen werden wir das nicht - braucht man "ein Händchen" dafür. Schwiegermutter von ältester Schwester meiner Frau macht Pla raa, echt lecker, wird die ganze Familie mit versorgt. Schwester hats auch schon probiert, funzte aber nicht. 

Zweiter Aspekt, warum wir das nicht hier versuchen werden: wo stellen wir das Zeug im Winter zum vor sich hin faulen hin - ins Haus etwa?

----------


## Enrico

Warum nicht auch ins Haus stellen? Ich hab mir schon die gut zu verschließenden Fässer reserviert, muss ich nur abholen. Und was kommt nun so rein?  ::

----------


## schiene

schau mal hier bei uns im Forum..... :: 
http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/thai-re...oll%E4ndi-261/

----------


## Enrico

> schau mal hier bei uns im Forum.....
> http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/thai-re...oll%E4ndi-261/


Danke Uwe, und genau so hatte ich das in Erinnerung. Meine eigene Frau führte mich in die Irre und meinte da kommt noch mehr rein  :: 




> *pla ra: farang*, frei nach Kali: Stinkefisch deutsch holländisch...
> 
> Man nehme:
> 4 Kg frischen  (holländischen) Seefisch
> 1 gehörige Prise Salz
> 1 gehörige Portion *khao khua*, also in einer Pfanne erhitzten Reis ohne Zutaten, anschließend ähnlich Paniermehl kleingerieben.
> 
> Fische natürlich vorher ausgenommen, gewässert, geviertelt bzw. gedrittelt, das Ganze in einem größeren Gefäß (kann auch Plastikeimer sein) vermengt und anschließend in passende evtl. kleinere, verschließbare Gefäße (alte Pepperonigläser) abgefüllt. Nein, nicht *ab*schließbare, lediglich luftdicht - klauen wird es eh keiner...
> 
> ...


Test läuft in Kürze an  ::

----------


## schiene

Das war ja nur ein Rezept vom @Kali,ich denke das da noch viele andere Dinge reingeschmissen werden können.
Da fallen mir auf die Schnelle meine alten Socken ein ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...findet da nich ein Gärungsprozess statt ?
und wie isses mit den Temperaturen
denke da musste die Fässchen im Hochsommer in dieSonne stellen , oder ?

----------


## Erich

Probier mal aus, Enrico. Stell ich mir schon lustig vor, wenn das Fässchen durch die Faulgase in der Bude hochgeht - da reicht einfaches tapezieren nicht aus, da muß der Putz mit runter  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Das war ja nur ein Rezept vom @Kali,ich denke das da noch viele andere Dinge reingeschmissen werden können.
> Da fallen mir auf die Schnelle meine alten Socken ein


Die Socken nehme ich schon mal. Aber Spass bei Seite, ich habe Tipps bekommen, da kam ich dann doch etwas ins rudern. Deswegen war ich kurz verunsichert. Bester Tipp war, das da so Stinkfisch mit rein kommt. 




> ...findet da nich ein Gärungsprozess statt ?
> und wie isses mit den Temperaturen
> denke da musste die Fässchen im Hochsommer in dieSonne stellen , oder ?


Sonne ist denke ich mal wichtig, dass das Zeug schön gärt. Ich schätze mal, das unser Sommer reichen sollte, um das Zeug zum vergammeln zu bringen. Oder findet man irgendwo Daten wie lange das ganze ziehen muss?




> Probier mal aus, Enrico. Stell ich mir schon lustig vor, wenn das Fässchen durch die Faulgase in der Bude hochgeht - da reicht einfaches tapezieren nicht aus, da muß der Putz mit runter


Na dann, ich besorge schon mal Kelle und Eimer.  ::

----------


## isaanfan

Da gärt nichts, da fermentiert!

Siehe auch: Fischsauce

isaanfan

----------


## wein4tler

Die Gärung ist ein Teilprozess der Fermentierung und läuft anaerob ab.

----------


## chauat

Hört sich toll an was ihr da erzählt, ist aber wohl komplett an mich vorbei gegangen.  ::   ::

----------


## Erich

> Hört sich toll an was ihr da erzählt, ist aber wohl komplett an mich vorbei gegangen.


Aber auch nur weils noch kein Geruchsinternet gibt  ::

----------


## Enrico

Mit dem ersten Fass ging irgendwas schief. Habe heute beschlossen das Fass so schnell es geht nächste Woche zu verschenken und dann nach dem Urlaub einen neuen Versuch zu starten  ::

----------

